# Feeders & Corn



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The lower price of corn and the feeder calf market.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/how_to_leave_money_on_the_table_this_fall/


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I sold calves right off the cows one year and went right back to pre conditioning. Although my buddy just topped the sale with his calves right off the cow a couple weeks ago


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am in agreement with preconditioning.

Calf prices in the southeast have taken a big hit the last 3 weeks. Seems mortality rates are up on the calves being shipped west.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I sold mine in Billings Mt two weeks ago at 1.55/lb for 654 pounders right off the cow. It is the best price that I have had per head in a number of years. It was the best price by a wide margin. I may have left money on the table, but with my program, it is not cost effective to feed for 45 days prior to sale. Just my two cents worth.

Had to edit to the correct weight.


----------

